# Remember the bears and pot crop?



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The story of the bears "guarding" the marijuana crop in the Kootenays made it to Russian tv.. But they had a terrible time trying to produce the clip .


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh that was priceless. Poor thing - first the pig, then trying to NOT picture the bears sitting around smoking dope :lol: Nice one, Dave.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

What was she smoking<G>


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

holy moly that cracked me up :O) thanks for posting :O)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, that was good. thanks for posting


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

well, it was a funny story thanks for posting this, exactly what I needed!


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

Thats awesome! thanks for posting


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

lol that's pretty funny, thanks for the laughs


----------

